# leadscrew



## 1SPTranslator

Hola,

He buscado en el dic. téc. online y en el de ingeniería que me compraron aca en la oficina pero no encuentro "Leadscrew" en esp. la característica de este mini-metal lathe dice: 16 TPI Reversible _*Leadscrew*_

Aca me dicen que un "leadscrew is a long threaded rod that drives a machine table back and forth." Aún así no se cuál sería su contraparte en esp. - Any ideas?

Gracias.


----------



## Zap Brannigan

Hola, a mí me suena a tornillo guía.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Hola Zap Brannigan, aca me dicen que un "leadscrew" es lo mismo que un "feed screw" - así que te pregunto si "tornillo de alimentación" es un término que existe en la industria o si debo de usar "tornillo guía"

Gracias =)


----------



## Zap Brannigan

Parece que sí existen como "tornillos de alimentación":

http://tornillos-barriles.com/screws.htm

El Google siempre ayuda...

Saludos


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Gracias, pero la imagén es la de un tornillo regular... a lo mejor debo llamarle "barra de alimentación" - ¿qué opinas?

En esta imagen de Wikipedia es la que marcan con una "h" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lathe


----------



## Zap Brannigan

Bueno, según Wikipedia: "A *leadscrew* is a screw specialized for the purpose of translating rotational to linear motion".

Aquí encontré lo siguiente: "*MECANISMO DE TORNILLO: *El mecanismo de tornillo transforma el movimiento rotatorio en movimiento lineal.

Espero que te sirva, sino seguiremos buscando


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Hola Zap Brannigan, you just hit the nail on the head!! un millón de gracias no sólo por "leadscrew" sino por el enlace de referencia tan informativo que me enviastes, ya lo imprimí y lo añadí a mi carpeta de referencia - Is like an early Christmas present, I'm so happy - Thank you - Thank you - Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## Zap Brannigan

¡De nada! Me alegra haber sido de ayuda

Saludos.


----------



## Aligarro

Hola,

Aunque me una a este hilo un poco tarde, deciros que trabajo en una empresa de ingeniería y nosotros utilizamos el término 'husillo de fricción'.

Saludos,

Aligarro


----------



## pablostorres

Leadscrew en español es *husillo*


----------



## rodelu2

Los términos técnicos en español cambian de país en país,* "Leadscrew" *es, en mi comarca,* "tornillo de avance" *de las máquinas herramienta.* "Husillo" es "spindle"*, también en las máquinas herramienta, es el eje mayor en el cabezal de un torno p.ej., y creo que es de uso más universal, sin concesiones a la geografía.


----------



## Peter P

lead screw n 
MECH, MECH ENG, PROD husillo m, tornillo de avance m, tornillo patrón m, tornillo regulador m

Salu2
Peter P.


----------



## pablostorres

Tornillo de avance es también muy aceptable


----------



## pablostorres

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Husillo


----------



## rodelu2

pablostorres said:


> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Husillo


Pues husillo es!....o tal vez no.
Ni la misma wikipedia se pone de acuerdo, si buscás "torno" en la wiki, allí describe el cabezal del torno como la parte que contiene entre otras cosas el husillo, y el leadscrew no está jamás dentro del cabezal. 
Difícil de acorralar el español técnico.


----------

